

Django 1.2 roadmap and schedule  - alrex021
http://groups.google.com/group/django-developers/browse_thread/thread/c110a2ead7311115?hl=en

======
ubernostrum
(if anyone has questions, feel free to throw them at me here; I'll put on my
release-manager hat and do my best to give useful answers)

------
alrex021
> Multi-database support

Its about time that it will officially, out of the box, support this important
feature. :)

[edit] direct link to feature list

<http://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/Version1.2Features>

~~~
jacobian
I completely agree! If you want to help us make sure this happens, please
check out the multidb branch, give it a spin, and report any bugs:
[http://code.djangoproject.com/svn/django/branches/soc2009/mu...](http://code.djangoproject.com/svn/django/branches/soc2009/multidb/).

~~~
alrex021
I'll gladly do so. Thx for the link.

~~~
kingkilr
Indeed, any bug reports, ways to make it better, and best of all: patches
welcome! (I'm the guy who wrote it)

------
silkodyssey
I like the idea of a smarter template if tag but after having looked at the
snippets page it doesn't look quite like what I was hoping for. I was looking
for something more the tornado framework's implementation.

I prefer tornado's template system in general. It's much closer to actual
python in terms of syntax and the ability to pass functions from a request
handler to the template is sweet!

~~~
simonw
One of the stated goals of Django's template system is to be "safe" - to
ensure that template developers can't cause too much damage. The Tornado model
essentially allows arbitrary Python code to be evaluated, which isn't
necessarily a bad thing but would break the contract Django has already
established. I think the smarter {% if %} statement proposal is much closer to
Django's philosophy.

------
lecha
> Support for non-relational databases: Tokyo Cabinet/Tyrant, MongoDB,
> Cassandra, Google Bigtable (AppEngine, #10192), Amazon SimpleDB, CouchDB,
> etc

Is the intent to create some-kind of common framework that will work with more
than one DB? Or to somehow select/prioritize one particular DB and support
that?

~~~
jacobian
Keep in mind: these are _proposed_ features -- as in, proposed by anyone with
enough smarts to edit a wiki page -- not necessarily ones that'll make it into
1.2.

That proposal, in particular, is a Big Honking Deal with basically no concrete
proposal, specification, or working code. In other words, the chance that
Django will grow non-relational database support by March is... not so good.

